# Gah!



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2003)

...I've been a member for a coupla days now and am currently posting actively in a thread in The Green Dragon Inn (the thread titled "[ignorant heathen...]"). However, my post count... didn't add any of them. It just started to count them now, but I've got a good number more posts than it says currently. It's a bit perplexing to me. Anybody have any idea why it lagged in starting to record muh posts?


----------



## FREEDOM! (Mar 21, 2003)

Hello and welcome, yes, posts in "Stuff and Bother" and "The Green Dragon Inn" don't count.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2003)

*....Pffffth.*

Pssh! That's just evil... because I'm doing my roleplaying there. 
-sigh-
...Oh well... I suppose I'll hafta get over it.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Talierin (Mar 21, 2003)

Why are you doing your roleplaying there??? It belongs in the roleplaying section and not there....


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2003)

*Meh.*

Because I felt like it. And because I got invited to rp there whit' a friend. And because... I dunno. Just because. I like it there, I suppose.


----------



## Talierin (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, I moved it to the rp section under serious.... we try to keep things where they belong here...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2003)

*bum.*

I was gonna get over it not counting posts in The Green Dragon, but... fine. Doesn't really affect me that much. Although it'll probably confuse Lita a bit. Again, we'll survive.
...Reminds me why I don't play in ubermoderated "freeform" places often... >.< There's plenty of people rping in The Green Dragon, just not to the extend that Calime and I are...
-snorts indignantly-


----------



## Talierin (Mar 21, 2003)

The GD is specifically for Inn threads... we've had problems with them in the past cause of the amount of spam they tend to create and decided to make a section just for them where they could post to their heart's content without the post counts. And all you need to do is pm your friend and tell her/him where it's moved to....


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 22, 2003)

but it was in an inn. the green dragon inn. and i thot the green dragon was for RPers. oh well. i'll live. Cir won't delete it will he. i posted there about it.


----------



## Talierin (Mar 22, 2003)

Oh, was it? Ah well, I still think it fits better in the rp section anyways. Uhh, I'd pm him about it and ask, but he shouldn't... it seems to be a good quality rp.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 22, 2003)

::raises eyebrow:: we have to ask because someone moved our RP to a different section? that makes no sense. sorry if i sound like a brat. maybe not enough sleep.


----------

